# Need help with bluetooth



## mbm0854 (Jan 6, 2016)

I just bought a 2010 TT Mk2 with the normal audi concert stereo head unit and in the window sticker that came with the car, it says bluetooth on it. But when i turn the car on, i am not seeing the bluetooth connection show up in my iphone 6. 
I took it to the local Audi dealer and they told me that apparently my car is not equipped with bluetooth but is "bluetooth ready." Im not really sure what that means. 
I just want to have bluetooth to make phone calls and maybe A2DP. I have tried searching but all the posts are years old. Since technology is always changing, I was wondering what the best option for me is right now. 
I want to have it as OEM as possible, like using the head unit to control it, using the steering wheel controls, placing the mic in the oem location, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

mbm0854 said:


> I just bought a 2010 TT Mk2 with the normal audi concert stereo head unit and in the window sticker that came with the car, it says bluetooth on it. But when i turn the car on, i am not seeing the bluetooth connection show up in my iphone 6.
> I took it to the local Audi dealer and they told me that apparently my car is not equipped with bluetooth but is "bluetooth ready." Im not really sure what that means.
> I just want to have bluetooth to make phone calls and maybe A2DP. I have tried searching but all the posts are years old. Since technology is always changing, I was wondering what the best option for me is right now.
> I want to have it as OEM as possible, like using the head unit to control it, using the steering wheel controls, placing the mic in the oem location, etc.
> ...


The OEM Bluetooth system is separate to the radio in TT's therefore you could keep it OEM and buy the Bluetooth retrofit (expensive) however wont be able to get OEM A2DP.

I bought one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth ... SwRLZULDJP

They are really good except.... the handsfree kit only works if you are on the systems mode. What I mean by this is if you are listening to the radio you wont be able to accept calls etc... you have to be using the kit I.E streaming music etc.

Hope this helps.
Colton


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As above OEM is a good kit and easy to fit and offers full integration etc but doesn't allow music streaming

There is a kit called FISCON that is exactly like oem but also allows streaming

Stating its " Bluetooth ready " is bollox, just bragging you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mbm0854 (Jan 6, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> As above OEM is a good kit and easy to fit and offers full integration etc but doesn't allow music streaming
> 
> There is a kit called FISCON that is exactly like oem but also allows streaming
> 
> ...


i checked out FISCON and since i have the audi radio without MMI (concert II+), i can apparently only get the FISCON Basic which, according to their website, does not allow "CD Changer interface for A2DP stream." Any ideas if it allows A2DP some other way, just not with the CD changer? Thanks


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Tune2Air WMA 1000 .. works with your iPod dock in the glove box. Streams music like iTunes, Spotify .. can be controlled via Steering Wheel (I haven't tested the calls as my TTS has already original bluetooth for that) .. thanks to @ReTTroFit advice


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Colton991 said:


> The OEM Bluetooth system is separate to the radio in TT's therefore you could keep it OEM and buy the Bluetooth retrofit (expensive) however wont be able to get OEM A2DP.
> 
> I bought one of these:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Bluetooth ... SwRLZULDJP
> ...


Do you know if the bluetooth audio works with the handsfree not connected? I have OEM bluetooth and this looks like an easy way to add aux and bluetooth audio


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Aux is about £5 to add to your stereo 
And a 3.5mm aux Bluetooth connection is about another £5

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

mbm0854 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > As above OEM is a good kit and easy to fit and offers full integration etc but doesn't allow music streaming
> ...


First lets establish what you have installed

Are you saying you have a cd changer fitted in the glovebox and want to keep it ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Aux is about £5 to add to your stereo
> And a 3.5mm aux Bluetooth connection is about another £5
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


This allows controlling phone through Bluetooth using stereo controls which is a big plus. Next, last track etc

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No that way doesn't mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

MarkTickner said:


> Colton991 said:
> 
> 
> > The OEM Bluetooth system is separate to the radio in TT's therefore you could keep it OEM and buy the Bluetooth retrofit (expensive) however wont be able to get OEM A2DP.
> ...


Hi mate - I don't think you would be able to connect to 2 Bluetooth devices at the same time... Especially as they both act as handsfree kits... Try tune2air maybe?


----------



## mbm0854 (Jan 6, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> mbm0854 said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


No i dont have a CD changer in the glovebox


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you don't then you can use the cd changer port

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mbm0854 (Jan 6, 2016)

So i was reading my window sticker and it says that i have bluetooth (see pic). Is the dealer trying to pull one over me or does this mean that the car is bluetooth ready..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes That is 100% saying the car has Bluetooth

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

This is all confusing to me. I'm guessing reading a lot of threads on this on here there's a lot of people have iPhones and want to stream etc.
I have the concert in mine and controls for the phone on the steering wheel and no cd changer. If I want my android phone to do normal hands free stuff and not bothered about streaming as I can never do it anyway what do I need to get mine working and the steering controls to?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Forget concert stereo, forget streaming etc 
The Bluetooth phone prep etc is totally independent system, nothing to do with the stereo, nothing to do with music / streaming etc 
It is purely a phone kit

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi mbm0854. I see from your window sticker that you have Sirius sat radio. I assume therefore that you are in the US or Canada. It's always helpful to say if you are not in the UK as it can sometimes make a difference to the advice that is given.

To be 100% sure that you have OEM Bluetooth, look under the front seats for a module on the floor.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On the floor ???
Factory oem Bluetooth is under the carpets tony

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nails (Mar 16, 2016)

Just to update this as I didn't want to make anew post I actually have Bluetooth already. I didn't think I did as wasn't mentioned by the seller/in the advert and just assumed you would if you knew. Saying that the seller didn't know to open the boot you had to hold the fob button down and thought it didn't work properly :lol:

But anyway I searched for Bluetooth tonight on a whim and picked up my car. Yey! Speech control is shat though. Probably my northern accent but I normally can get around that by putting on a fake southern accent and soften out my vowels.

Numbers was ok but could I hell get it to understand 'store' or 'delete', but I could get it to understand 'delete phonebook'.

For store it just kept saying star, and for delete it kept saying 2, 3 . Grrr, controls on the wheel will have to suffice. :roll: :lol:


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to butt in but my bluetooth has recently stopped working. Can someone please tell me where the bluetooth unit is and is it on a separate fuse, if so what number? Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's under the carpet, under the passenger seat

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Many thanks ReTTro fit.


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

No sign of bluetooth under either seat just the wires from each seat.

I had the car scanned yesterday and the following came up

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0014111
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 418EE29618E4313631-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

2 Faults Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01301 - Control Module for Voice Recognition (J507) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K094070190
Coding: EDB01F06100602004101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 377A8C4E46207F868F-8062

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 112596 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.06.11
Time: 13:30:10

Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000022743
Coding: 0246117
Shop #: WSC 00182 210 90950
VCID: 25465606EC8CFD162D-8070

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 112596 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.06.11
Time: 13:30:09

Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 186 M HW: 8J0 035 186 M
Component: R Concert2+ H06 0270 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: AUZ1Z3I9704276
Coding: 0730101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3664814A412A868E94-8062

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 69
Mileage: 112596 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.06.11
Time: 13:32:15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

Can you offer any advice as to what to do now?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All the faults above are related and the fact the can gateway has lost the module id suggest the telephone module 77 is dead

It's not under the seat mate, it's under the carpet under the seat

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks again ReTTro fit. I have found a plastic plate in the carpet under each seat and lifted them. I can see one connector on the passenger side and two on the drivers side but they are connected to the underside of the seat and no sign of a module. Otherwise the carpet looks as if it is one piece with no way to gain access under it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's the access panel for the seat / airbag looms / plugs mate

There's no access panel for the Bluetooth module, it's a carpet up job mate

Is the carpet wet by any chance ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

No there is no sign of damp at all. From my VCDS scan can you tell if it is possible that there is a coding problem and the phone has been deactivated.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate, the scan shows you that all the connecting modules that use it and the can gateway that links them has lost it mate, gone offline

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

OK. I don't think I am up to removing the seat and the carpet. Thanks for your help ReTTro fit.


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have just been quoted a very reasonable £60 plus VAT to fit a replacement telephone module by my local independent Audi specialist. But they say the price of a new module is £337 plus VAT. They would be willing to fit a unit I supplied for £60 plus VAT as well but how do I find out what module I need? Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## mbm0854 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! I took the car to another Audi dealer and turns out it was just a blown fuse.

But I just picked up an iPhone 7 and now want to add the Bluetooth streaming via Tune2Air. But the problem I'm facing is that I don't think I have anything in my glovebox to plug it into. I don't have a cd changer, iPod dock or AMI. There just simply isn't anything there, just an empty space.

So what are my options for the best way to get Bluetooth streaming ? Thanks again!


----------

